# Should I go to this breeder



## genesj (Oct 11, 2013)

I found the puppies from this breeder within my budget

Available Puppies - Central Valley German Shepherds

I would like GSD for family pet, but some kind of protection is extra benefit too. I will only need dog go through some obedience training only.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Nothing on that site intrigues me. I'd do some research in what to look for in a good breeder while you save to support a good responsible breeder that health tests and hopefully trains/titles their dogs, and doesn't just stand on the titles of the dogs way back in the pedigrees.

Those dogs on the site are not working lines as the home page suggests, they are showlines. And the two studs they show are from 1996 and 2001? They don't really say which dogs they are actually breeding but putting up dogs in the lines?


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I'd advise against it. Look for puppies from parents that have titles AND OFA health clearances and proof of both.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Its your basic American pet lines. They don't even try to advertise that their dogs are titled but just advertise that the pedigree is full of titles. They're actually admitting to riding the coattails of others that have worked hard to train/trial their dogs and they just bought some pups from them and now are breeding them.

The fact that they mention the 8+ kennels that are included in the pedigree means nothing. It just shows that the dogs before the sire and dam were just bred to each other mostly because of name by other people who have purchased them knowing that they're getting a "well known kennel dog." It doesn't show any goal or any conformation to a type by any of the breeders up the chain. And no offense, neither dam or sire look that impressive physically either. Dam is very washed out, with almost no mask (personally really dislike that).

If you find any working line bred dog...even ones that aren't bred by the best breeders, its very hard to not find Schutzhund III in the pedigree. My boy's grandparents all have Schutzhund III titles. Parents don't. I'd also like to see something about health testing...and there is nothing there. I'm sure neither dog is OFA'd or it would be advertised as the people seem to know at least a little about what people are looking for (Schutzhund). I'm also surprised neither the dam's or the sire's name is mentioned...so you have no way of looking them up on any database. Is there AKC registration on these pups?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

there are hundreds of dogs in rescue and shelters in California produced by breeders like this one....pet quality dogs with no credentials breeding more of the same. All pups are cute and deserve a home, but this is the type of breeding that diminishes the breed and floods the pet market. If you cannot or do not want to pay for a well bred pup from a reputable breeder, then look into rescues in your area....buying back yard bred pups enables more back yard breeding.

Lee


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

wolfstraum said:


> there are hundreds of dogs in rescue and shelters in California produced by breeders like this one....pet quality dogs with no credentials breeding more of the same. All pups are cute and deserve a home, but this is the type of breeding that diminishes the breed and floods the pet market. If you cannot or do not want to pay for a well bred pup from a reputable breeder, then look into rescues in your area....buying back yard bred pups enables more back yard breeding.
> 
> Lee


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

They have 2 dogs? So what they just breed her constantly? 

Those are not working lines - either they have no idea what they're talking about or they flat out lie.

They mention OFA so they realize its a good thing, yet dont OFA their own dogs? Greed?

No. Save the 1000-2000 $ and buy from a goos breeder, or adopt from the shelter

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## genesj (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for the information. We had a cat at home so I prefer to start from puppy. They do have AKC registeration form. By the way, I'm new so what is working line and what is showline? As I mentioned, I want to have family pet, not will train him for K9 puropose. Or should I get shepherd mix to avoid heath issue? What kind of mix is the best?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Before you call or contact anyone, please take the time to really read thru and learn from the links on this --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html Added benefit is that the more you know when you are talking to a good breeder, the more likely they will consider you as a serious contender for one of their pups. If you take the time to learn about the breed then you obviously care more than many people that just woke up this morning and suddenly wanted a GSD puppy 

If you go up to the narrow black strip along the top of this page, click on User CP and add your GENERAL location there may be specific close breeders for people to recommend (or there are always puppies in rescue). Though I'm thinking you are in CA?

The puppies are cute but I'd prefer less bragging about the bitch/sires past pedigrees and more bragging and OFA scores on those 2 dogs. I can have a dog from a great pedigree that thru the luck of genetics have bad hips/elbows, mega esophagus, allergies and any other issue you can think of. Info on the specific 2 dogs that are the parents of your pup are important. Unless they are cheap and you don't really care. For $500 I'd maybe take a chance REALIZING it's the same crapshoot as going with a rescue/shelter dog (but I just paid more$$$$)

BTW, think of housebreaking a puppy and standing in the snow all night saying 'PEE ALREADY' in the winter. I know I prefer those springtime puppies myself!!!

ACK!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

There are three basic types of German Shepherds in the U.S.

American Showlines, German/European Working lines and West German Showlines. Showlines (in general) tend to focus their breeding programs on conformation and working line breeding programs tend to focus more on utility and ability to work (such as police dogs). 

The last two are usually are imported or have recent ancestors (like 2 - 3 generations back) that were imported from Europe.

As a really basic rule of thumb (as individual dogs vary within the lines) the European dogs Working and Show are more energetic and have more of the drives sought to do work such as police, military protection. This is especially predominant in the working lines. These dogs can be and are great companions but do generally require a more dedicated and experienced owner.

AKC registration does not guarantee a quality dog as the AKC does not require breeders to do health testing to breed. So while it tells you that your dog is purebred it does NOT tell you if the breeder is knowledgeable and caring. 

If you are looking for a pet and would be willing to consider a mix breed going to a rescue may be a good option for you. The good rescues temperament test the dogs (including to check if they are cat safe!) and you can find younger purebred German Shepherds in need of a home.

If you decide to go the breeder route make sure to do your research, read the link MaggieRoseLee provided. 

Good luck in your search. 




genesj said:


> Thanks for the information. We had a cat at home so I prefer to start from puppy. They do have AKC registeration form. By the way, I'm new so what is *working line and what is showline*? As I mentioned, I want to have family pet, not will train him for K9 puropose. Or should I get shepherd mix to avoid heath issue? What kind of mix is the best?


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

the site definitely seems like an amateur breeder. if your budget is 500 or less then just go with your heart. you probably wont find a pup from a reputable breeder with titles and health testing for that price anyways. at the end of the day these pups will need a home or a dog at the shelter needs a home. just do whatever feels right. if you can afford it though i'd seriously recommend a good breeder. it honestly makes a big difference!


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

the fact that you want a family pet and aren't looking for tittles, you need to find out about this kennels temprament and health. imho, it is a mistake to buy on price alone. i agree with others and you might want to wait until you can afford to not let price be your guide, and with all the gsd in shelters you could do just as well. there are plenty of rescue success stories on this forum.


----------

